# Fiamma Awning spares - Spain - Caceres or Madrid



## billdenise (May 30, 2011)

Hi

Does anyone know of a stockist of Fiamma awning spares in the region Caceres-Plascencia-Madrid?
I need a double articulated joint for the top of the right (facing awning) awning leg which has just broken. Only plastic and temp fix (hope there's little wind). I think its called the knuckle joint for F45Ti.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Can't help with an address but the contact for Spain has the following email address, they should be able to advise you - E-mail: [email protected]

Mike


----------



## spaniels (Jun 7, 2010)

The same thing happened to us in Spain.

We found it easier to order the spare from John Cross in the UK and got them to post direct to Spain at the campsite which they will do if you ask them. I think it was about £8 but arrived within 5 days.

Little tip - if you have got to buy a replacement joint, by a spare for each end at the same time. It will probably not be the only time it will break in our experience.


----------

